# RC5 gotchas



## nslay (Jan 11, 2014)

I upgraded from RC2 and ran into two problems: Xorg complained about mixed ABIs and my mouse stopped working in Xorg. To save you some time ...

*Mouse stops working in Xorg*

If you find your mouse is no longer working after an update to RC5 and a `pkg upgrade`, it's probably because moused(8) is holding /dev/ums0 open. To prevent this, add the following to /etc/rc.conf


```
moused_ums0_enable="NO"
```

Maybe this is mentioned in UPDATING.

*Xorg reports mixed ABIs*

If, like me, you have two repository configurations in /etc/pkg and do a `pkg upgrade`, you might find that Xorg reports several modules with the wrong ABI (my local repository is for my KMS machines). The problem was that pkg(8) preferred the local repository over the default FreeBSD repository. Just temporarily move the other repository config file somewhere else before running `pkg upgrade`.

This isn't RC5's fault, but it's hard to notice unless you look closely at the list of packages to be installed (which indicates which repository it's installing from).


----------



## trh411 (Jan 11, 2014)

If you are using sysutils/hal for mouse support, rebuilding it resolves this issue also after upgrading to FreeBSD-10.0-RC5.


----------



## nslay (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't try that but it doesn't surprise me. What lead to my solution was that Xorg would print out something like (paraphrasing)


> Could not open /dev/ums0: Device busy


----------



## trh411 (Jan 12, 2014)

This issue is actually the reason we had an (unplanned) RC5. Otherwise we'd most likely be live on FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE right now. It's interesting the things you learn by monitoring the FreeBSD mailing lists.


----------

